# Pessimistic opinion...



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Recent heavy rains, now 6-10 inches of snow, immediately followed by more heavy rains in the long term forecasts!  Wow! 
Thus far for me, with the exception of a couple trips up this past Fall,this has been the worst steelhead season(weather-wise) I can remember. Since I couldn't make it up for the precious few days at the end of Feb., after the first "ice out" when conditions were optimum, I personally don't see a bright spot in the coming few weeks to get some fresh, bright, glistening, chromes before they spawn out, get beat up/lathargic due to the weather getting too warm-and then they are gone! That, plus the fact I normally fish the traditional "main" rivers and don't have a clue on any fishable feeders during these "flood" conditions. With these current weather extremes/patterns(damn global warming?), the future just doesn't look too bright guys! Maybe April(as last year-relatively dry and really cool temps) will be good? but so far, it's hard to remain optimistic!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I feel your pain.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Folks dont despair there are fishable rivers around you! Your just going to have to travel between 7-12 hrs to find them!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> Folks dont despair there are fishable rivers around you! Your just going to have to travel between 7-12 hrs to find them!


...and with a vehicle that on a good day gets 20mpg @ 65 mph for 7-12 HR drive and Gas at $3.50+ you're only looking at $160-$275 just to get there and back. OUCHIE!!!! If only rain could be an alternative fuel. Holy crap, I just realized I'll be spending $500 to drive to/back FLA next month.

Time to get re-aquainted with the ditches.

C510I


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

CARL510ISLE said:


> ...and with a vehicle that on a good day gets 20mpg @ 65 mph for 7-12 HR drive and Gas at $3.50+ you're only looking at $160-$275 just to get there and back. OUCHIE!!!! If only rain could be an alternative fuel. Holy crap, I just realized I'll be spending $500 to drive to/back FLA next month.
> 
> Time to get re-aquainted with the ditches.
> 
> C510I


Yea that sounds abotu right!..lol.. I did not say it would be a cheap trip...lol!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

If I have to drive 12 hours, it sure as heck is going to be South and East to the beach and sun.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Using 4 vac days to hunt steelies starting next wednesday...it better be good..the rocky is dropping right now and that confuses me

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> If I have to drive 12 hours, it sure as heck is going to be South and East to the beach and sun.


And maybe some stripers, blues, and/or red drum in the surf!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

C. J. , Dave said you can fish the rivers right now but you have to do it from a bridge. Lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jim, as bad as our "infrastructure" is in this country these days, fishing from a bridge over a raging flood might not be too smart!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> Using 4 vac days to hunt steelies starting next wednesday...it better be good..the rocky is dropping right now and that confuses me
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


It will be on the rise later today with the snow melt happening.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

C. J. You're right about that ! Lol


----------

